# I work for cookies



## Plasticweld (May 19, 2018)

Deleted by  author, permission denied for use


----------



## Darren White (May 19, 2018)

This is a wonderful story, Bob, and I have learned a lot while watching through your eyes. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## meghanwithanH (Jul 27, 2018)

Lovely and well-written. I wouldn’t change a thing.


----------



## Winston (Jul 28, 2018)

So much of life is perspective.  
What do we value?  What are things in life that truly matter?
Some spend their lives looking for an answer that is right under their nose.


----------



## liminal_luke (Jul 29, 2018)

Very engaging story and subject matter.  I was initially confused by the first sentence of the second paragraph "For the sake of the story, we will just call him Amos."  I wasn´t positive whether Amos was the Amish friend or the English one.


----------



## NeoKukulza (Jul 31, 2018)

An interesting story, I like the idea of comparing Amish and modern medical practices.  Sometimes it's good to go back to the basics to understand how to move forward.


----------

